# Lilac wood for smoking



## shellbellc (Dec 21, 2007)

I just read on a smoker site (pittsandspitts.com) a wood they suggested was lilac, good for lamb & seafood.  I have never seen a comment on here about using this.  Has anyone ever tried it?  Now that also opens up the question as to what other types of floral woods you could use...i.e., rose, raspberry, blackberry???


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 21, 2007)

I have read that as well on another site, but have no first hand experience with it.

You gonna be the Guinea pig?


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, that'd be awesome! I have several I can't kill. 2 are growing around a peach tree, so the anti-AlGore methods won't work without killing the peach trees.

I'll cut some down and see if I can get some smoke out of it (have to bake it first to season it....not quite the same, but should work). Hope it's good as It would be a never ending supply!

EDIT: Found this link that describes the flavors. Also has many others. Bookmarked it, as it should be a good reference in the future:
http://www.cottage-outfitters.com/grilling-wood.htm
By the way, at the end, the recommend not smoking with Poison Oak......just in case you were thinkin' about it!


----------



## dionysus (Dec 21, 2007)

Speaking from experience, if you can get it USE IT !!!!!! It is very mild and has a very subtle flavor. I used it on salmon and it was perfect ....


----------



## timberjet (May 8, 2015)

I have used all those woods you mentioned. I did some chicken the other day with blackberry brambles and lilac and it was outstanding. Rose is great and grape too. It is a perfume flavor that is very distinct bur not overpowering with floral woods. Wild cherry is good too if you can find it. I am always looking for something new to try. My sister killed all her Raspberry bushes last year by not watering so I am going to get a bunch of that to try this weekend.


----------

